
Navy issuing F/A-18 pilots Garmin watches to alert low cabin pressure (2017) - js2
https://www.military.com/daily-news/2017/06/16/the-navy-is-issuing-every-f-a-18-pilot-a-garmin-watch-heres-why.html
======
js2
Apparently a pilot was able to use his Garmin to track altitude and heading
after his cockpit instruments and windows iced over:

[https://www.defensenews.com/breaking-
news/2018/02/23/flying-...](https://www.defensenews.com/breaking-
news/2018/02/23/flying-blind-and-freezing-navy-investigating-terrifying-
ea-18g-growler-flight/)

The watch is a Fenix-3. I have a similar model (the 935, which is based on the
more recent Fenix-5). The watches have a barometric altimeter and a magnetic
compass, which I assume is what was used, not the GPS. I'm still amazed this
worked.

